# Recall on certain Icy Hot products



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I figure we might have some folks here who use Icy Hot to help relieve their pain, so thought it was important to share this information.Brief info and list of recalled products:


> Chattem Icy Hot Heat Therapy ProductsAudience: Consumers, healthcare professionals[Posted 02/11/2008] Chattem, Inc. and FDA informed consumers and healthcare professionals of a voluntary nationwide recall of its Icy Hot Heat Therapy products, including consumer "samples" that were included on a limited promotional basis in cartons of its 3 oz Aspercreme product. The products were recalled because of consumer reports of first, second and third degree burns as well as skin irritation. All lots and sizes of the following Icy Hot Heat Therapy products were recalled: Icy Hot Heat Therapy Air Activated Heat - Back Icy Hot Heat Therapy Air Activated Heat - Arm, Neck, and Leg Icy Hot Heat Therapy Air Activated Heal - Arm, Neck, and Leg single consumer use "samples" on a limited promotional basis in cartons of 3 oz. Aspercreme Pain Relieving Cream.Consumers who have the Icy Hot Heat Therapy products under this recall should immediately stop using the products, discard them, and /or return them to the manufacturer.


To read Chattem's full press release, go here: http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/chattem02_08.html


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

ohhhhh sureeee ..... NOW they recall them... used it for my back pain which i get from ibs ? couldnt get it off my back - took about 10 minutes of slow slow peeling ... after getting into the shower once it was off i realized that pieces of my skin on my back were coming off!! - i now have a quarter sized scar on my back from it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ouch!







That sounds terrible!


----------

